
Show HN: Convert Data into Documents - docgensoftware
https://DocGenSoftware.com
======
docgensoftware
Hi HN,

Riley here.

Have you ever been asked to "make a quick report before the end of the day"?
You say yes with a sunken heart - you know, it will be the opposite of quick.

Creating reports is time consuming, tiring and generally not the highest
priority. That's where DocGenSoftware comes in -- it gathers all of your data
to create documents or reports in less time than it takes to pour a cup of
coffee.

